# 1969 Alternator numbers



## 69GTORAIV (May 13, 2015)

I am wondering what the correct numbers for a 1969 GTO ram air iv alternator are? I am having difficulty finding the correct number for the alternator I have been told 1100704. Is this correct?
Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

1100704 is the correct number, 
need a specific date range, have at least one clean core '69 usage "704", believe its an A or B of '69.


----------



## 69GTORAIV (May 13, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. The car has a shipping date of March 13 1969.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Will be able to ck the winter built "704" and take some digital pics later this week. Will get back with you.


----------



## 69GTORAIV (May 13, 2015)

Thanks,
Look forward to hearing from you.


----------

